# new to pigeons



## ^SatansPuppet^ (May 31, 2008)

well the title says it...i dont know much about pigeons except they are beautiful birds  id really like to get into "pet" pigeons but i dont know where to start...im not sure about which species is better for a pigeon newb and such. i really like the pigeons that are black and white  if anyone could tell me how to get started and point me to the right direction to get involved with these birds ill be very thankful


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

^SatansPuppet^ said:


> well the title says it...i dont know much about pigeons except they are beautiful birds  id really like to get into "pet" pigeons but i dont know where to start...im not sure about which species is better for a pigeon newb and such. i really like the pigeons that are black and white  if anyone could tell me how to get started and point me to the right direction to get involved with these birds ill be very thankful


Welcome to PT!

You came to the right place. You'll be able to find out how to care for pigeons. There are also a ton of people here with a lot of experiance.

There are many wonderful breeds. Most of the show breeds are recomemended as pets, but some of the larger breeds and racing breeds have been known for being friendly. It just depends on the pigeon in the end. 

Some breeds that you might want to look at are Indian Fantails, American Fantails, and Satinettes. There are many more, but these seem to be the most commonly kept as pets. Also if you don't mind mix breeds, they too can make good pets.

I have 5 pet Satinettes (Old Fashion/Style Frills), and they calm/tame down VERY well. I also think they are a very cute breed.

-Hilly


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I have doves. There are no bad breeds of pigeon. Pick the one you like best and get a couple. I can send you a free care book if you like. PM me your email address.


----------



## ^SatansPuppet^ (May 31, 2008)

im thinking about going with skycutters...any reviews for this species would be great


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

to me the satinettes are hard to beat in the cute department..I would like to get some someday, after I get my homers trained and settled that is.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What are you going to use them for, if I may ask?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> to me the satinettes are hard to beat in the cute department..I would like to get some someday, after I get my homers trained and settled that is.




Me too! I think they are just sooo cute. Maybe someday one might find it way to my place.


----------



## ^SatansPuppet^ (May 31, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> What are you going to use them for, if I may ask?


the pigeons would be "pets"


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Ukranian skycutters?*

They are a high flying breed and love to fly. They are not nervous or wild but they really should be flown to be appreciated, in my opinion.

Any can be pets but some are better suited to being caged, not flying etc. Fantails come to mind and some of the giant breeds such as runts. Still, any breed can become tame and become so called pets. After saying that, most of the German Toys that I ever had were pretty wild and were much less likely to tame down than others, especially Swallows and Whitetails of the Toy Stencil (white bars and spangles) group. Maybe someone else has had tamer ones, mine were pretty darn wild even if I raised them.

Bill


----------



## ^SatansPuppet^ (May 31, 2008)

ive looked on the web for fan tail breeders but there websites seem to be hiding from me...can anyone help me?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Indian Fantails!

http://www.pigeoncote.com/lancast/lancas7.html
http://www.angelfire.com/tn/frankgerman/index.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ca2/indianfantailman/index.html
http://www.angelfire.com/tx3/stanluden/index.html
http://www.angelfire.com/tx/fantailindien/

These are some sites i look off when i had my 2 pairs but got rid of because i had no space but my good old pigeon pal has them so i know there in good hands.. Good luck


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

American Fantail

http://wwingsaviary.lbbhost.com/PigeonPages/Fantail.html
http://slobberknockerlofts.com/standards/fantails/
http://members.aol.com/duiven/highlight/fantail/fantail.htm
not much but hope it all helps


----------

